# Anybody know anything about calf starter?



## maverick3 (Feb 15, 2005)

i am trying to gain size and have to pass drug tests. i heard that several colleges put their players on calf starter to help them gain weight. does anyone know anything about this as a supplement and if it is okay on humans and if it works? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Exordus (Feb 15, 2005)

I am certainly no expert but I don't think I would try anything that came with it's own MSDS sheet:  http://www.agro-k.com/msds/feed/Calf%20Starter.htm

I've heard of some friends of mine using calf whey, the ingredients are pretty much the same as other whey's...only cheaper cause it's in bulk...but starter?  I wouldn't trust that.  Just my 2cents


----------



## rantheman (Feb 15, 2005)

I have raised many calves and if you can get past the smell i would be surprised.  The stuff i used was a powder not a liquid.  Very very sweet.  Any feed store can get it


----------



## Exordus (Feb 15, 2005)

True, there aren't any MSDS sheets with the powder (that I could find).  I was just emphazing the fact.


----------



## maverick3 (Feb 15, 2005)

so basically you're not recommending it either? what about calf whey..is it safe and available at feed stores? or should i just stick with regular stuff?


----------



## maverick3 (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks for the help!


----------

